# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  A very nice song of film Door Gagan Ki Chaon Mai

## heman

Aa chal ke tujeh main le ke chaluun
ik aise gagan ke tale
jahan gam bhi na ho, aansoo bhi na ho
bas pyaar hi pyaar pale
ik aise gagan ke tale

Suraj ki pahali kiran se, aashaa kaa savera jaage (2)
chandaa kii kiraN se dhul kar, ghanaghor andhera bhaage (2) 
kabhi dhuup khile kabhi chhaav mile
lambii sii Dagar na khale
jahan gam bhi na ho, aansoo bhi na ho 
bas pyaar hi pyaar pale
ik aise gagan ke tale

Jahan door nazar daud aae, aazaad gagan laharaae laharaee (2)
jahan rang birange panchhi, aashaa kaa sandesaa laayen (2)
sapano me pali hansati ho kali
jahan shaam suhaani dhale
jahan gam bhi na ho, aansoo bhi na ho
bas pyaar hi pyaar pale
ik aise gagan ke tale

Sapano Ke aise jahan mein jahan pyaar hi pyaar khila ho 
hum jaa ke vahan kho jaaye shikuva na koyi ghila ho 
kahin bhair na ho koyi ghair na ho
sab milke chalte chale 
jahan gam bhi na ho aansoo bhi na ho
bas pyaar hi pyaar pale
ik aise gagan ke tale
aa chal ke tujeh mein leke chaluun 
ik aise gagan ke tale
jahan gam bhi na ho aansoo bhi na ho
bas pyaar hi pyaar pale
ik aise gagan ke tale

----------


## sikandar107

Main hamesha ye sochta hun ke itne achhe achhe alfaaz ke saath ab gaane kyun nahin bante.  Dil ko chhoo liya aapke iss post ne Heman.  Bahut achhe bhai.  Dekho eik baat jab hum gaana gaate hain tou na eik doosri duniya mein kho jaate hain aur aapne iss gaane ko yahan likhte huye bhi ye mehsoos kiya hoga.  Bahut saare likho Heman bhai.    :Smile:

----------


## heman

jaroor likhunga aapki duayein hogi to as kadardaan mile then who will not write here.old songs are always the best while todays songs it is better to just forget them

----------

